# I'm ready for AEP spring!!!



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I am so ready for AEP this spring. I can't wait for that first trip. Here are some past pics. Join in please..


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

I guess I've thought about it a little.  If the weather keeps up I might go down next week.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Hey Jeff how's it going. Now would be the time to go down there.. With the leaves off the trees you could probley find alot of new ponds. Let me know if you want to hit my honey hole some Sat. or Sun.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

You're right, if you feel like driving down there sometime soon let me know. Also I am game anytime for your honeyhole, you had me at hello.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Cool. This weekend looks drery. Maybe the following. We were fishing in the snow last year there. I'll keep an eye on the weather.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

definitely give me a shout.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm definitely ready too! I was actually talking to one of my buddies today about the spring trip. I'm contemplating a float tube or a small Jon boat to take this year. I've always waded and walked the shore and have done pretty good. But I know with a small Jon Boat or float tube it would be even better!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey all, I am from Columbus and usually post in the Central forum. I fish AEP quite a bit. I love it. Heres a 5lb+ I caught over the summer in a new pond I found.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

all these 60 degree days!!! usually I don't start having dreams about spring fishing until Feb.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

The road to one of my favorite spots!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Only yesterday, I sent an Email to my AEP crew to start setting a date. Im ready! Here are some AEP fish from the past:


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Hey Rooster, We are going to have to meet up sometime. I've talked to you about AEP before. Maybe sometime this year. Great pics..


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Bassblaster,

What do you say you give me a ring some time you head to AEP, I'll trade you for an Erie trip?? 

BTW, I'm a little embaressed after our pheasant hunting, especially after I talked it up so much.


----------



## marsh (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm looking forward to it as well. I'm getting my yak rigged up and ready to go. Now If I could just happen across some of the ponds you guys get into I'd be set. I was down for two days at the end of September (the first time with my yaks) probably the 5th time I've been there total, and my and my dad got skunked for largemouth, we still had a blast with the sunfish though and had a couple big blowups on top water. 

My wife's been bugging me about getting down there so she can finally catch her first bass on a scum frog. She's been hooked since a big boy blew up right beside her last year and about caused her to tip the yak!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

ErieAngler said:


> Bassblaster,
> 
> What do you say you give me a ring some time you head to AEP, I'll trade you for an Erie trip??
> 
> BTW, I'm a little embaressed after our pheasant hunting, especially after I talked it up so much.


You gotta deal! Heck you don't even have to take me to Erie, I'd be happy to get on some slabs at Delaware. 

Never mind the pheasant trip, that happens to all of us I think. I was completely happy to just be out in the field and meeting other fellow hunters. Every time I talk up a fishin hole or such and take my buddies we'll get skunked so no big deal.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

BassBlaster said:


> You gotta deal! Heck you don't even have to take me to Erie, I'd be happy to get on some slabs at Delaware.
> 
> Never mind the pheasant trip, that happens to all of us I think. I was completely happy to just be out in the field and meeting other fellow hunters. Every time I talk up a fishin hole or such and take my buddies we'll get skunked so no big deal.


Sounds good, crappie at Delaware it is. Last year I did all my fishing from shore, this year we have a boat to work from. I think its going to be a heck of a year.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

honestly, just last night i had a dream about getting ready to go tubing... How sick is that? When is the official opening day for tube fishing?


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

I would think the first day is the day your waders keep you warm in the water and you find the pond that has some sunlight.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I think it was in Feb last year that I headed down there on one of the 60+ degree days and got into some huge gills. Caught well over 100 from a couple different ponds. I got a yak right before x-mas so I am itching to get it out down there. In a few weeks I am going to get the wheels for it so I dont have to lug 40+lbs a 1/2 mile, I can just pull it like a cart. I still have to put a few things on it to get it ready for fishing (few cleats and a rod holder or 2). I will be ready to be by Feb though thats for sure.

Jake


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

hmmm, February, my waders are the breathable ones, I wonder how many pair of socks I would have to wear...


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Rooster,

What kind of deck bag is that on your kayak and where did ya get it from? I am looking for something like that for my kayak. I dont have any storage hatches so I am looking for a place to put some boxes and other odds and ends.

Jake


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

As for the waders question, I wear a couple pairs of therman underwear and a pair of jeans in February usually, its still cold but its worth it, my breathable waders have neoprene footies, so I just wear one pair of socks, its almost time. Jeff


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Could you all please just let this thread drop off of page one?

Every time that I see this thread it makes waiting for spring that much harder!

FishJunky  would really enjoy meeting up with you at the Power Lands. Hopefully this Spring!

BuckeyeFishinNut - It is a Seal Line deck bag. Ive had it for a few years now, and it is still waterproof. Here is a link: http://www.rutabaga.com/product.asp?pid=1010083
However, I got mine on sale for about half that price (check around).


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Do you guys prefer fishing from a Kayak or a Float Tube??


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive seen very few kayaks (other than my crew) deep in the woods. Float tubes are much more popular because they are easier to get to the hidden ponds. Im thinking of getting one myself to make it a little easier to get to some ponds that I have eyeing on the map.


----------



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

Here is a picture of a 5.5lb that I caught last spring break.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey lunkerhunter, that was a nice fish! How about posting one of me from our trip last year, preferably the one from the pond with the cable spool in it. I've been watching the weather pretty close, this weekend looks a bit cold, but I'd like to get down there for January trip, I'm still in need of a January bass. :B


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

very nice fish but i am still not convinced to go float tubing in February, even if I get all this worm underwear.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Is it harder to work certain baits from a float tube/yak?

I do alot of jerkin  when i fish and wonder how that effects your fishing. 
I can see where this is gonna go....


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I was float tubing last Feb. It was cold untill my legs and feet went numb and then I was alright..  I caught one of my biggest fish of the year last Feb. Just think we are one more day closer to spring  ....


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

I can back that up, Fishjunky did catch a lunker out in the freezing cold. For me its all mind over matter when it comes to the cold, of course some people think I am crazy with that though. I was hoping quite unrealistically that it would stay 60 degrees all through february, looks like its back to normal Ohio winter, not cold enough to ice fish, too cold too float tube. We're only a couple weeks outside of Feb and then its on. Jeff


----------



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

On request of Buckeyebassman, my cousin, Im posting a picture of one that he caught on spring break of '06. We couldn't weigh it but it was 21 inches long (if I remember it right). Anyway, it was one of many big fish that we got last year and now Im REALLY excited to see if we can't catch some of the same fish this year.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

where is AEP? i have never been there


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Right outside of McConnillville. About 30min southeast of Zanesville. Look up www.recreationland.com. Or search it. You can get a online permite..


----------

